# Bone cancer



## CataholicsAnonymous

My sweet, sweet fat boy has been diagnosed with bone cancer. Four vets at my vet clinic and the oncologist at the University vet hospital have looked at the x-rays. I take him in today for chest and abdominal x-rays, because they worry that the bone involvement may not be primary and may have metastasized from somewhere else. We can't do a biopsy, because they are afraid that it may shatter the bone and spread the cancer. If today's pictures look good (please, please, I hope), I'll have the leg amputated. 

Please have all your kitties pray to the Cat Gods for Francoise.


----------



## Emilith

*Good Luck!*

Good luck for you and your baby. The people here are great and offer a lot of support for you during this time. I'll keep my fingers crossed and pray for your little angel. Hugs for you and your furball.


:kittyball


----------



## gia

I have everything crossed for you both.

Gia
xxx


----------



## dmcwlvssr

sending hugs, purrs & prayers!


----------



## doodlebug

Hope everything went well today. I knew someone who had a their dog's leg removed due to bone cancer. They ended up losing him a year later due to hip problems...he was an old overweight Golden with bad hips even before the surgery. But he was cancer free....so hopefully you'll have similar success.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

Thanks, guys. The vet with whom I had the appointment stayed home with the flu, so I'm rescheduled with another vet tomorrow.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

Well, had the x-rays done today. Boy, what a difficult decision I had to make. As it turns out, it appears that there is some lung involvement.  The problem is that we have no idea what type of cancer we're dealing with --- one that started elsewhere and went to the bone, or vice versa. And we can't do a biopsy of the bone for fear of shattering it and spreading the cancer everywhere. And we don't know if the lung stuff will respond to treatment without knowing what type of cancer we're dealing with. Worse yet, all of a sudden yesterday he was in a lot of pain and couldn't put any weight at all on his leg. The new leg x-ray today proved that the bone did indeed crack yesterday. The vet and I hashed it over and since (1) the lung lesions are not life-threatening right now and (2) the only way to get a biopsy (and relieve his pain) is to amputate, that's what we've decided to do (pending complete bloodwork that is being done now). My pragmatic side tells me that I may be putting him through this for nothing and he may get worse sooner rather than later. It also reminds me that I am poor and will have to use another credit card, besides the one that is maxed out with vet bills. Then my heart couldn't hear that for all the purring........ :wink:


----------



## Cat Daddy

I've heard or read somewhere once cancer spreads to the lungs, there isn't much that can be done. I just want to suggest you get more information on that. Sorry your little buddy has to have the pain from a fracture, hope you can have lots of quality time together, you're doing a great job of trying to get him all the help possible.


----------



## dmcwlvssr

*still sending prayers*. This is what happened with My Thai. We took his toe then his foot. the biggest issue was the surgeries wouldn't heal and keeping it bandaged was extremely annoying to him. And it kept spreading. It is a very hard choice so I wish you the best with your decisions. Giant hugs! and tender purrs


----------



## Chucky The Cat

*Chucky and I are worried - how is Francoise?*

Just wondering how things are going with Francoise. We are sending the biggest cat prayers ever..


----------



## Megan1216

So sorry to hear this!  I'll be thinking and praying for your kitty. How is he doing?


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

Hey, Chucky, thanks for asking. I'm not real pleased with his progress so far, but it has everything to do with his being obese, I'm sure. He takes only a few steps before he'll lie down and rest for a good while. If he gets in the litter box, he falls on his shoulder ("unleg") on the way out. He splays his back legs out when he walks and they just tire out too soon. He can get up on the sofa and chair. The first two days, he tried to get down and fell on his shoulder, so he hasn't even tried to get down again. I sleep on the sofa with him, because I don't want him to try to get on (or worse, off) the bed because it is much higher. I guess the good news is that he is losing weight, because he doesn't often venture to the dry food bowls. I carry him into the bathroom (where my old lady cat gets fed away from everyone) and give him canned food 2-3 times a day. And I put him in the litter box and take him out when he's done. I even cover his deposits, because it really upsets him not to be able to. He either moves that empty shoulder trying to cover it , or falls over trying to with his good leg. 

On the other hand, his incision is looking good, he's bright-eyed and purring and still loving life. I fervently hope that he'll get much better as he loses more weight. 

I haven't heard anything yet about the biopsy. He goes back in on the 2nd for a recheck and probable stitch removal.

He is the most loving boy. I just hope I did right by him.


(Edited to add):
Thanks, Meaghan. You posted while I was still typing with two fingers!

Oh, and Chucky's person -- I just read your post about Chucky. The Cat Gods smile down upon you......


----------



## Chucky The Cat

*we're praying to the Cat gods...*

Well, glad you read the post. It has been a difficult year for many cat lovers it seems. We really hope all goes well with the biopsy results, etc. Keep us posted.

Love, Jackie and Chucky


----------



## gia

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> Hey, Chucky, thanks for asking. I'm not real pleased with his progress so far, but it has everything to do with his being obese, I'm sure. He takes only a few steps before he'll lie down and rest for a good while. If he gets in the litter box, he falls on his shoulder ("unleg") on the way out. He splays his back legs out when he walks and they just tire out too soon. He can get up on the sofa and chair. The first two days, he tried to get down and fell on his shoulder, so he hasn't even tried to get down again. I sleep on the sofa with him, because I don't want him to try to get on (or worse, off) the bed because it is much higher. I guess the good news is that he is losing weight, because he doesn't often venture to the dry food bowls. I carry him into the bathroom (where my old lady cat gets fed away from everyone) and give him canned food 2-3 times a day. And I put him in the litter box and take him out when he's done. I even cover his deposits, because it really upsets him not to be able to. He either moves that empty shoulder trying to cover it , or falls over trying to with his good leg.
> 
> On the other hand, his incision is looking good, he's bright-eyed and purring and still loving life. I fervently hope that he'll get much better as he loses more weight.
> 
> I haven't heard anything yet about the biopsy. He goes back in on the 2nd for a recheck and probable stitch removal.
> 
> He is the most loving boy. I just hope I did right by him.
> 
> 
> (Edited to add):
> Thanks, Meaghan. You posted while I was still typing with two fingers!
> 
> Oh, and Chucky's person -- I just read your post about Chucky. The Cat Gods smile down upon you......



Hi

Please let us know how he gets on tomorrow

Gia
xxx


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

Things only a cat mom can be proud of:

He made it into the study, peed in the box....without lying down to pee....and got out of the box without falling over! He's taking a nap now :lol:


----------



## gia

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> Things only a cat mom can be proud of:
> 
> He made it into the study, peed in the box....without lying down to pee....and got out of the box without falling over! He's taking a nap now :lol:


Oh that's fabulous.

What a clever, clever boy  

Gia
xxx


----------



## doodlebug

Sounds like that nap is well deserved. Congrats...


----------



## gia

Hi

Is your little furry boy still doing well ?

Gia
xxx


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

Hey, thanks for asking, gia. Francoise went for his checkup on Tuesday. He didn't have to get the stitches out; they're the kind that just rot away --- I should have noticed that. The incision looks great and he's fine otherwise. I guess it's just going to take him a long time to be fairly agile, and I'm doing my best to help him lose weight. (Heck, I've lost 45 pounds in the last 7 months and I told him if Mommy can do it, then he can, too!)

I'm a bad Mommy, though. I let him out on the porch today. I have the steps blocked with buckets. I had to run some errands, and forgot that he was out! When I came home, he was in the yard yelling at me for forgetting him. The only thing I can say is I'm glad I didn't see him go down the steps, because he's bound to have taken a tumble.  He's OK, though, and is taking a "double" nap right now, lol.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

Bad day. The vet called with the pathology report. He said it's the worst possible type of cancer, and very rare in cats --- multiple myeloma. No treatment has been found effective, and the prognosis is the same with or without treatment. A matter of months at best.


----------



## doodlebug

I'm so sorry to hear that, poor little guy...you and Francoise will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Chucky The Cat

*we are so sorry*

We are so very sorry. I've been thinking about Francoise a lot and was hoping for the best. We hope you have several months of happiness together. I can't imagine how tough it must be. I hope you can gather some support from here. I know that I have felt a lot better reading everyone's posts and hearing from others who have lost a pet. I know that it will happen to Chucky (and potentially soon as well - hopefully not) and my heart is breaking as I think about that day...but I suppose it will happen to all of us. Unfortunately, sometimes it is just too darn soon for some. Your are in our thoughts. Please feel free to send us a message if you need some on-line support.

Jackie and Chucky


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

He's gone......

He started deteriorating in his hind legs. Thursday's x-rays showed a very rapid progression of the cancer. By yesterday, he couldn't use his hind legs at all. He wasn't in pain (Buprenex 3X a day helped), was alert, eating, and purring. But he couldn't move. By today, I knew what had to be done. 

I wish you all had known him. He was the most loving being on earth.


----------



## MikePageKY

I am so, so, so very sorry. You and Francoise fought the good fight against a terrible disease, and now he travels on to the rainbow bridge. We've lost so many lately 

I'll move your thread to Over the Rainbow Bridge for you. Again, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## queen of the nile

I'm sorry that you had to let Francoise go so soon. He sounds like he was a real fighter and you did everything you could to help him. He was fortunate to have such a loving family.


----------



## Chucky The Cat

*i'm sorry*

Please accept our sincere condolences as well. You did everything you could do and Francoise will always know and remember that. We are so sorry for your loss. 

Jackie and Chucky xoxox


----------



## doodlebug

I really sorry to hear about Francoise...remember the good times.


----------



## Krystalily

Sorry to hear about your loved one.  It sounds like you loved him a lot and I am sure he knew you did. *hugs*


----------



## dmcwlvssr

*giant hugs*! I know how hard this is! RIP dear Francoise, go find My Thai over the bridge.


----------



## Jeanie

What a brave little soldier, and what a loving mommy he had. May God bless you and comfort you. I believe you will see him again, and he will run to you on all four legs. Until then, I'm sure he's making the angels smile.


----------

